# can we upload music from tape recorder to pc?



## ParadoX (Aug 13, 2004)

guys,
 can anyone suggest me a software to upload music from a tape recorder to a pc? please give me instructions or weblinks , how to do it.
 i am using a 60 watt *sony cfs1050s*


----------



## wORm (Aug 13, 2004)

MusicMatch Jukebox can record from the soundcard to mp3. Just connect the line-out of your tape player to the line-in of your comp and you are all set to start recording.


----------



## girish_b (Aug 13, 2004)

will he ablr to doit in a small 6o watt system? any answers?


----------



## girish_b (Aug 13, 2004)

download  Audiograbber v1.70 build 2 with this code

```
*netvision.tucows.com/files/agsetup.exe
```
*help *
*www.trustmeher.net/freeware/audio.htm


----------



## mariner (Aug 13, 2004)

well digit gave the full procedure in one of their earlier issues dont remember which. y dont u look into the cd of june 03 which had all the previous issues in the digital format and u might b able to get the proper procedure


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 13, 2004)

yeah all you need is to get that line in-line out cable. its a cable that has the (in laymans terms) earphone plug on both ends. . after that you can use any software (i prefer musicmatch jukebox) that supports sound recording, and just set the input to line-in recording.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 13, 2004)

i'll prefer sound forge as you can remove the noise and do other corrections after recording...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2004)

Cool Edit Pro (now Adobe Audition) is well-suited to convert analog music into digital format (cassette to CD)  .


----------



## curvenger (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah line in-out to your tape and connected to your sound card with the other pin, you can use soundforge, Cool Edit, Musicmatch.. but i recommended cool edit, coz u can edit and make changs to the sound file easily!


----------



## wORm (Aug 13, 2004)

ParadoX, I don't know what the "technical term" is for the cable, but if you tell an audio guy to get you a "single-to-double" cable, he'll get you a cable with a headphone size pin on one end and two standard auxillary pins on the other end. Also insist on a stereo cable and avoid the mono version.

girish_b, the wattage of the source (in this case 60 watts) doesn't matter, as we are transferring un-amplified sound. We can expect good quality reproduction of sound, provided that the source recording is good.


----------



## technomodel (Aug 13, 2004)

i prefer audio maestro by Tobest software. It has features similar to Audition, but it has an added cool feature i could'nt find in audition. It gives you a recording option where u can play the tape and leave it by itself, it will autodetect pauses between songs and start a new file accordingly. This saves you from clicking the 'stop' button every 3-4 minutes, or end up with a 1 gb file with nothing but garbage at the end. 
but it will work smoothly if you have 256mb or more ram.


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 13, 2004)

But use this as your last resort, cuz the soubd quality isn't exactly that good. But still a good way of experimenting with audio and stuff.


----------



## Ashis (Aug 14, 2004)

Try CoolEdit Pro!  
(Smart, Simple & Smooth) 8)


----------



## technomodel (Aug 14, 2004)

link for downloading audio maestro trial
*www.topshareware.com/Audio-Maestro-Full-Pack-transfer-3823.htm


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2004)

I used Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition. The recording quality was top-notch  !!


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 14, 2004)

Use Jetaudio, it is the easiest option. even kids can use it. www.jetaudio.com


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 14, 2004)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> I used Microsoft Plus! Digital Media Edition. The recording quality was top-notch  !!



What is that software & where did u get it


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 15, 2004)

don't worry if u can't find the cable!!

just go to your neighbourhood tv repair shop and buy 2 pins and wire to suit ur needs and tell him to solder it!! i got my 3 metre cable for rs 15!!


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 15, 2004)

There is no need to download any third party software.If you use Windows XP just by using Windows Movie Maker which is installed by default u can record audio from ur audio system in WMA Format.Connect the Headphone outlet of your player to the line in port of your soundcard by using a mala-male cable.The recording quality is great.you can select as high a bitrate as you like.


----------



## pantheratigris (Aug 15, 2004)

I first did this about 3 years ago. I had taken a walkman. Connected the line out jack(headphone socket) to the line in(mic) at the back of your PC cabinet. Then i played the songs on the walkman, recorded the songs on the sound recorder in windows. Then i saved it as a .wav file. Then using a software known as dBPowerAmp music converter i converted the files from .wav to .mp3. You can also use Windows Media Encoder to convert to .wma format which is as good as mp3.


----------



## pantheratigris (Aug 15, 2004)

Howver youll need the RC cable. It consists of two small male pins at both ends. Make sure that it is stereo though. A stereo cable generally has two or more black bands on the pin. If you use a mono cable you wont get the other channel. So make sure you use a stereo cable and not the normal mono one.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 16, 2004)

Microsoft Plus! (DME) is a set of digital tools like 'Analog Recorder', 'Plus Dancer', WMP 9 skins, plugins for Windows Movie Maker 2, Sleep timer, CD label maker, party mode for WMP9 etc. I got it from the friendly neighbourhood CD-wallah


----------



## paroh (Aug 6, 2009)

i had once done this with trial version of acoustica spin it again software


----------

